# Gaming PC Within 20 - 23k suggestion



## himanshu978 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am planing to assemble a computer for my gaming purpose:
Here i suggest my requirement u guys only have to comment my pc is this "okay or not" 
1 gigabyte h55 m-s2  = 4.2k
2 core i3 530 2.93 ghz= 4.8
3 2 gb 1333 mhz DDR3 RAM corsair = 2.2k + 2.2K (for 2gb more ram)
4 NVIDIA 9500 GT 1 gb                 = 3 K
5 500 gb Sata wd Hard disk           =1.8
6 Asus IDE DVD RW                      = 1.1 K
7 gigabyte cabinet Sumo 5115 with power supply = 1.9
8 Lan card, Usb card, sound card (firewire),Keyboard and mouse =700 rs

total amount 22,000 Approx
please if i m missing anything let me know, I m very greatful to all of you.
Please give me the suggestion related to my pc


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

I think u should go for something else instead of 9500GT especially for gaming!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2010)

AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
2*2GB DDR3 1333 MHz (Kingston Value) @ 3.5k
WD Caviar Blue 500GB @ 1.9k
DVD RW @ 1.2k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Total 17.6K
This leaves 6k for the graphic card.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2010)

@ishu 
you forgot the psu and also the size of the harddisk. 
@himanshu 
At what resolution do you intend to play games at? 9500 is only good for 1024x768 anything above that gives severe lag.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2010)

UPDATE
AMD Athlon II x3 435 @ 3.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
2*2GB DDR3 1333 MHz (Kingston Value) @ 3.5k
WD Caviar Blue 500GB @ 1.9k
DVD RW @ 1.2k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
FPS Saga II 400W @ 2k
HD5670 512MB @ 5k
TOTAL 23.2K


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2010)

Very good suggestion Ishu Gupta. Op should go with that config. It will provide better performance than comparable Intel based config.

himanshu978, if you can extend your budget 1k more, then you can get a Athlon II X4 630 2.8 GHz @ 4.4K. It is a great processor for gaming as well as multi-threaded applications and offers better future-proof solution


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

"2*2GB DDR3 1333 MHz (Kingston Value) @ 3.5k" - u sure??coz the cheapest I found it for 2.1k(without shipping)!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> "2*2GB DDR3 1333 MHz (Kingston Value) @ 3.5k" - u sure??coz the cheapest I found it for 2.1k(without shipping)!!



Hardware price list says Rs 1750 for 2GB. Updated yesterday by Topgear


----------



## pegasus (Nov 3, 2010)

If you are keen on an Intel config,
i3 530/540 - 5K approx
ASUS P7H55-M LX - 4.2K approx ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
(6x sideways SATA ports that won't get blocked by big gfx cards, DVI out for those who will use onboard gfx for LCD monitor- not applicable to you, ...)
2GB DDR3 1333MHz- 2K approx
500GB Seagate 7200.12 - 1.7K approx
DVD writer - 1K approx
FSP SAGAII 400 - 2K approx
CM Elite 310 - 1.6K approx
HD4670 1GB - 4K approx/HD5670 1GB - 6K approx
Total- 21.5K-23.5K approx (2K approx more for 2x 2GB RAM)


himanshu978 said:


> I am planing to assemble a computer for my gaming purpose:
> Here i suggest my requirement u guys only have to comment my pc is this "okay or not"
> 1 gigabyte h55 m-s2  = 4.2k
> 2 core i3 530 2.93 ghz= 4.8
> ...


Sumo 5115 with PSU for 1.9K? 
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE SUMO 5115 GZ-FA1CAR-AJB Black Aluminum ATX Full GAMING Tower Computer Case
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE/Computer Cases


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 3, 2010)

@Ishu & @ssb
The listed ram is a "SINGLE" channel. For some odd reason my existing entry was deleted. The Dual channel value ram is Rs. 2100.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2010)

@nbaztec
Whats the difference. Isn't dual channel = two same ram sticks.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ 2,4,6,8- they run in dual channel mode.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 3, 2010)

@ishu: dual channel is, iirc, the amount of fsb it covers. Thats 667Mhz x 2 (=1333) for dual. Hence it's able to pump up the clock frequencies. Same goes for the tri channel.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2010)

^^thats double data rate (DDR*) not dual channel.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 3, 2010)

My bad (good thing i used 'iirc'. As it turns out i didn't 'rc'). Can you tell me the correct one then?

From Wiki:



> Under the single-channel architecture, any CPU with a bus speed greater than the memory speed would be susceptible to this bottleneck effect.
> The dual-channel configuration alleviates the problem by *doubling the amount of available memory bandwidth*.



Again IIRC DDR is memory transfer x2, with each clock cycle.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2010)

DDR means that ram can deliver 2 data items in each clock cycle. thats why rams are labeled as 1333mhz instead of 667mhz

dual channel doubles the communication b/w memory controller and ram. the proccy is faster than ram and so it has to wait for the data from ram. in the wait time its idle. so to reduce this wait time the communication is doubled and the system performance increases with dual channel memory configuration.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, I'm clear on the DDR part as in my prev. post. But isn't reducing the proc idle time equivalent to covering the fsb?
I might be wrong in drawing lines b/w Dual Channel &  667Mhz x2.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> DDR means that ram can deliver 2 data items in each clock cycle. thats why rams are labeled as 1333mhz instead of 667mhz
> 
> dual channel doubles the communication b/w memory controller and ram. the proccy is faster than ram and so it has to wait for the data from ram. in the wait time its idle. so to reduce this wait time the communication is doubled and the system performance increases with dual channel memory configuration.



Hey *Jas* wanna know some things abt all this.But 1st lemme tell ya tht I suck at Microprocessor(1 of my least fav subs).Jus wanna know from a lay man's point of view - will there b a significant increase in performance if 1 goes for dual channel configuration?
for e.g I hv a single stick of 2GB DDR3 1333MHz.If I add another 2GB will my system become fast(like reduction in shut-down n start up time,programs openin fast,games workin fast)?I convert video files from 1 format to another usin h.264.Will conversion time reduce significantly if I add another 2GB stick?


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 3, 2010)

@ssb1551: Yes. Dual channel merely occupies the fsb so that the processor does *not* remain idle. It's like 2 channels in parallel i/o instead of sequential i/o.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2010)

People, I am not asking the meaning of dual channel. I know DC just increases communication speed between RAM & Controller
I am asking that is there any difference between dual channel ram stick and single channel ram stick?? Don't you just insert same ram in alternate slots for dual channel??



nbaztec said:


> @Ishu & @ssb
> The listed ram is a "SINGLE" channel. For some odd reason my existing entry was deleted. The Dual channel value ram is Rs. 2100.


My query was in response to this post. I don't think that there are "special" Dual Channel ram sticks. Just Dual channel kits for easy finding of same RAM.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2010)

np offence *nbaztec* I got Jas's post as well!!U put wat Jas said in another way.But thts not the reason of my post.I wanna know how much will be the "performance increse"?.I wanna know purely from a performance point of view(plz read my post again,'m sure u wud understand) without all the technical jargon.Hope u dun take this in a wrong way!PEACE!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ hardly noticeable until the processor is fast enough to use dual ch effectively. i mean you won't find much performance improvement in case of Athlon II X2. but X4 (or Core i*) may take a good jump. also depends on what apps you running. as you told video conversion, so a moderately fast proccy + dual ch will offer better performance.


----------



## aniketroxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Go for HD 4770 it's nice card than 9500gt


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 7, 2010)

^^Its a power hungry card!Dun think FSP Saga II wud go with it.He wud hv to look for somethin better like Corsair VX450.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

^^if budget allows then go for 5670 512mb


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 7, 2010)

^^


----------



## himanshu978 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
> 2*2GB DDR3 1333 MHz (Kingston Value) @ 3.5k
> WD Caviar Blue 500GB @ 1.9k
> ...



Thanks to all of you for the suggestion specially Ishu coz i m going to buy what she recommend me. I hope i m doing right.
Thnxx   again all of u.


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

Ishu is a girl?? 

okk..Ishu's config is good...get ATi HD 5670 along with it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a ****ing DUDE people. 
And himanshu, see the second suggestion I made. 1st one doesn't has a psu.


----------



## jeetu (Nov 15, 2010)

Check my rig , you should get it for under 22,000. Its a decent gamer PC for pre-crysis game at high settings. Mid end for later games.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

9600GT is quite old if some1 wanna buy a new system now!Min 1 should look for is HD5670!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

yes but if you are short on cash and plan to play at 1024x768 then it should be no problem.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dude thts d point!!Zotac 1GB 9600 GT costs 4.5k whereas Sapphire HD5670 costs d same.So its better to go for 5670 as it beats 9600 in gamin.


----------

